# Casting Distance



## rweakley (Aug 23, 2012)

I got a rod and a sturdy reel loaded with 14 mono from a guy at a flea market selling rebuilt reels. The reel is in really nice shape. The rod was new, but I suspect it may be the culprit in my lack of distance (unless my technique is off). In any case, I've read not to put any weight on the rig for kingfish. Well I just can't get any distance out of casting a frozen cig. They just don't feel heavy enough.

I don't know if I need a softer rod tip or what. Maybe you can offer some suggestions. It's an 8.5 foot Gladiator heavy action rod. Sorry I couldn't find any info on the rod...it appears to be a no-name brand. There is no line or lure weight rating.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

First make sure it is a spinning reel. A bait casting reel would have a tough time casting a bait into the wind. Next check and see how much line is on the spool. (this is critical for long casts). You need a full spool. Lastly, I like to use large guides on my rods, espeically the tip. You probably would be better off with a medium action vs heavy action rod as well.


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Definitely sounds like a little too heavy action rod. You need a fairly "whippy" rod for casting cigs. 12-20 is pretty ideal. You could still use the rod for bottom fishing but its worth the money to get a better suited rod. J&M in orange beach has a great selection of pier rods and could help you out. John has some great deals on some lower priced ones he ordered just for that.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

just remember that distance is not crucial for snobbling a bait. I have had plenty of kings eat with in 10 yards of the pier. If you prefer throwing far, than you can always throw bigger baits like mullet, hardtail, etc.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Tofer's right, heavy action is your problem.


----------



## rweakley (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks again for the replies, this forum is great. I picked up that rig when I was just starting out. I think I'm gonna go for a med 8' ugly stick bigwater - they seem to have a lot of bang for the buck. Or else check out that J&M shop. Maybe I'll keep the other in case I decide to ever try for cobia with one of those heavy jigs.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

was the line on it when you bought it? There is smoething about old, crusty mono that just seems to drag a** coming off the spool......Might be a cheaper fix that replacing the rod. Pull 2o ft or so off and see how bad it coils. Memory will kill your distance.


----------



## rweakley (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah line was on. I'll have to check that. If its bad I may switch over to braid. I've read that if you put about a 6 foot mono leader between the braid and steel, it gives the shock absorption required for kings. What do y'all think?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I think if you packed that joker full of 30# power pro you would be happy happy happy. Dont over think this fishing stuff though, forget the mono shock absorber thing. Braid straight to the leader will be fine. Loose drag is all the give he needs


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Braid creates a lot of problems for people new to kingfishing. Tangles, knot issues, and pulled hooks if you dont handle your drag correctly. You can try it, just watch them fingers, it will cut you bad if your not careful. Its very different than fishing mono. That said, it will give you better casting distance and a lot more capacity. Neither of which do you need for kings.


----------



## rweakley (Aug 23, 2012)

Ok, well maybe I'll just stick to what I've got, at least until I get the hang of braid with my inshore fishing. I pulled several yards off the end, and let it hang limp, and it looked pretty straight. No curls or twisting. I think the reel is loaded up with 14 or 17 lbs mono. I do most of my fishing inshore, but try to experience different things, cuz it's all pretty fun! Had a great time at the Pier last time I went, even though I was made a fool of by a big red. I got a couple reels & rods since then that will handle them better. 

BTW how long do the kings hang around as they make their way back south for the winter?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Make sure the reel is full like reelthrill said, if there isnt enough line on it you will have problems with it hitting the spool as its coming off when you cast. text me a pic of the spool if ya can.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I third the full spool. I have two Shimana Teramar rods with Penn 450/550 reels on them. Could not cast hardly fifty feet. Noticed the spools were low, about a 1/4" low. Next trip I had Outcast strip all the line off and fill them both with 10lb mono. First cast with each reel I overshot the neighboring docks I was shooting for. Caught my first ever slot red and a Sheephead. Got skunked the weekend before. Also go down on your line size if you can.


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

Lighter line and fuller spool does make a different. I packed my van staal 150 with pp super slick 15 lb for the first time using braid and I can cast my spoon so far from gsp the game warden wanna give me a ticket for having a Alabama fishing license but my spoon is in Florida water.


----------



## rweakley (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah, I got Oscar helping me trouble shoot the reel. It's about 1/8" low. My main purpose for this rod & reel is to try for kings off the pier. Will it be safe to put less than 14lbs mono on there? Or if I reload, should I just go ahead with braid?

Kinda sucks, 'cause if I do strip the reel, it would've made for good leader material with a couple other rods, and I just went out and bought a spool of 14lb mono for just that purpose!


----------



## rweakley (Aug 23, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> I third the full spool. I have two Shimana Teramar rods with Penn 450/550 reels on them. Could not cast hardly fifty feet. Noticed the spools were low, about a 1/4" low. Next trip I had Outcast strip all the line off and fill them both with 10lb mono. First cast with each reel I overshot the neighboring docks I was shooting for. Caught my first ever slot red and a Sheephead. Got skunked the weekend before. Also go down on your line size if you can.


Damn, two of the fish I'd love to land! I've heard sheepshead taste phenomenal. Saw a ton of 'em at the pier at Navarre when I went on my first outing there, but couldn't get any of them interested in my bait.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

rweakley said:


> Damn, two of the fish I'd love to land! I've heard sheepshead taste phenomenal. Saw a ton of 'em at the pier at Navarre when I went on my first outing there, but couldn't get any of them interested in my bait.


I love sheephead. Not sure how to rank them against a redfish though. I was doing repairs on a dock on the bay, and would cast my bait out, and try to keep an eye on the rods while working. Basically set it and forget it. Sheephead are an awesome fish during february and march. Trying to get a complete rebuild done on my boat in time for when they really pile up on the jetties.


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

I think sheepshead is pretty comparable to reds as far as taste goes. Both are excellent!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Sheepshead are much better than a bloody King anyday..!! Poor mans Triggerfish..


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

rweakley said:


> Yeah, I got Oscar helping me trouble shoot the reel. It's about 1/8" low. My main purpose for this rod & reel is to try for kings off the pier. Will it be safe to put less than 14lbs mono on there? Or if I reload, should I just go ahead with braid?
> 
> Kinda sucks, 'cause if I do strip the reel, it would've made for good leader material with a couple other rods, and I just went out and bought a spool of 14lb mono for just that purpose!


I have 2 rods setup, 1 is a 9' custom king rod with van staal vs150 loaded with 20 lb super 8 slick braid and top shot with approx 10 yards of illusion 20lb mono, that's my wrech 'em in rod. And my other one is a shimano clarus ultra light with a van staal vm150 loaded with 6lb pp spectra braid and top shot with about 20 yards of 15lb mono. That's my lets-see-if-a-king-can-peel-700-yard setup. The ultra light setup I've only caught one king with but I've only made one trip out since I've got it. It's super unbalance. I just have it for shits and giggles. A buddy of mine Adam aka Viking guy use only 8 lb or under. I have yet seen him lost a fish due to the line breaking. Make sure you top shot it with something at least 15lb if you wanna go that route because you have to be able to control the fish at the pier.


----------



## rweakley (Aug 23, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> Sheepshead are much better than a bloody King anyday..!! Poor mans Triggerfish..


When I was growing up, my dad was in charge of construction lending at a bank. So he had a lot of wealthy customers that would take him deep sea fishing off the TX coast. When he came home with kings, he would just boil the meat and feed it to the cats...They are fun though!


----------



## rweakley (Aug 23, 2012)

rweakley said:


> btw how long do the kings hang around as they make their way back south for the winter?


bump


----------

